# Kimimaro vs Tsunade and Hiruzen



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

*Knowledge:* Manga
*Distance:* 15 meters
*Location:* Sannin Field
*Conditions:*

This is Tsunade in part one.
This is Hiruzen in part one.
Kimimaro is healthy.
Kimimaro will create his bone forest and become a logia.

Can Kimimaro beat two Hokage? (Yes. Yes, he can.)


----------



## Marsala (Nov 22, 2013)

Enma is pretty strong. He very well may be able to break Kimimaro's bones.

The Hokages have no other way of beating him without some unseen sealing or barrier jutsu, though.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if Kimimaro has a counter for Hiruzen's 5/5 Genjutsu abilities.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 22, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> *Knowledge:* Manga
> *Distance:* 15 meters
> *Location:* Sannin Field
> *Conditions:*
> ...



I actually think he could win this.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Enma is pretty strong. He very well may be able to break Kimimaro's bones.
> 
> The Hokages have no other way of beating him without some unseen sealing or barrier jutsu, though.



Yeah, he cut Mokuton with it so I do think he could mow down stalks of bone like Susano'o did. But that's not the end of the battle by any stretch, as Kimimaro can just make more and IMO can outfox either of them in direct combat. 

Or did you mean Kimimaro himself? Because I don't think Enma can break through the armor jutsu that sand funeral didn't crush, personally, but it's a gray area, granted.​


Rocky said:


> I'm not sure if Kimimaro has a counter for Hiruzen's 5/5 Genjutsu abilities.



If one of us was lucky enough to be born a lady. If one of us was a lady, and I was your man, if I was your man...

Tayuya has 5/5 genjutsu ability. And Sage chakra. Kimimaro beat her, plus three other teamed specialists, so I think his genjutsu defense is pretty adequate for that argument. 

​


Raikiri19 said:


> I actually think he could win this.



So do I!​


----------



## tanman (Nov 22, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Kimimaro will create his bone forest and *become a logia.*



Got to watch out for the fine print.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

Did I misspeak? I'm referring to his canon ability to meld with bone.



God. Look at that picture! It's magnificent. Like America before the Democrats got ahold of it. Kimimaro is so obviously Kage level that it hurts.


----------



## Cord (Nov 22, 2013)

Drunken Lee's taijutsu moves are naturally even more difficult to keep tract and counteract due to its unorthodox style, combined with the speed to which Lee is moving. Even so, Kimimaro was able to handle that version of Lee fairly well, so Tsunade who easily got outmaneuvered by Kabuto, shouldn't be much of a problem. Hiruzen on the other hand is too old to keep up. 

So Kimimaro should win more often than not. Happy ?


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Drunken Lee's taijutsu moves are naturally even more difficult to keep tract and counteract due to its unorthodox style, combined with the speed to which Lee is moving. Even so, Kimimaro was able to handle that version of Lee fairly well, so Tsunade who easily got outmaneuvered by Kabuto, shouldn't be much of a problem. Hiruzen on the other hand is too old to keep up.
> 
> So Kimimaro should win more often than not. Happy ?



Does this answer your question, beautiful?


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 22, 2013)

hokage have trouble at first and hiruzen will inevitably be mortally wounded, but luckily he can use shiki fujin,


----------



## bleakwinter (Nov 22, 2013)

*Tsunade and Hiruzen win * (Medium Difficulty)

Although their part I feats may appear lackluster in comparison to the status quo of the manga, both have demonstrated the ability conjunctively kill Kimimaro. Kimimaro's main asset his his evasive ability which would allow him to avoid most of their physical attacks. However, Hiruzen was able to stealthily place a tag on Edo Hashirama and destroy his leg (1). Tobirama and Orochimaru are much higher caliber Shinobi than Kimimaro, and they hadn't even detected Hiruzen's action. Kimimaro could manifest a layer beneath his flesh if Hiruzen attempts to repeat this maneuver, but that would first require him to notice that the tag has been place (Which similarly, was Hashirama's problem in the first place). Additionally, if Kimimaro hadn't noticed Gaara's sand wrapping around his ankle before it was too late (2), then I doubt he would fare any better against noticing an explosive tag that even Orochimaru hadn't noticed before it manages to detonate his leg. Second, given that Enma staff can destroy Hashirama's wood (3)(A material tough enough to hold even the Kyuubi in place), I think it's a safe assumption to claim that the staff can defend against Kimimaro's bones and will have little trouble smashing them as well (Given that the densest bone in his body was shattered by Gaara's sand). 

Hiruzen's only problem is of course landing a strike, which could prove to be difficult due to Kimimaro's evasive ability. However, having an additional as a partner would definitely in crease his likelihood of being able to catch Kimimaro off guard. Additionally, a less well-known fact is that Kimimaro's movement speed actually decreases once he enters CS2 (4), giving the duo more opportunities to strike him. Tsunade is an entirely different issue for Kimimaro. While she too will have difficulty striking Kimimaro, the fact is that a single strike would destroy his body. Her part I Souzou Saisei also has shown enough feats to regenerate from Kimimaro's standard bone strikes, while summoning Katsuyu beneath herself would also protect against Kimimaro's Sawarabi no Mai. Ultimately, if all else fails then Hiruzen may still utilize Shiki Fuujin (Something he can use even in a very injured state). This essentially means that Kimimaro cannot defeat Tsunade and Hiruzen under any scenario unless it's restricted.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not seeing how they'd function in the Sawarabi no Mai, even if they did survive, as neither have aerial or defensive jutsu. Tsunade could regenerate, but she'd be stuck in a forest for easy pickings.

The Mokuton also has special properties against bijū. It's not as physically tough as its restraining capabilities against Kurama would suggest e.g. a shit-shape Kisame breaking it with his neck.​


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2013)

bleakwinter said:


> Kimimaro's main asset his his evasive ability which would allow him to avoid most of their physical attacks.




I disagree with this thesis. Kimimaro's main asset _at the peak of his power_ is his ability to barrel through incredible amounts of force, such as those generated by Gaara's large Sand Burials.

That's quite the bad news to Hiruzen and Tsunade, who _rely_ on excessive brute force...


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 22, 2013)

so wait they start already hit by the bone forest ? or is it just kimis first move ?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait, hold da fuck up. Where's the restriction on our lord and savior, the great Katsuyu-sama? You can't possibly believe she would die to fodder like Kimi, Jūbito, the Sage, Galactus, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

Rusty Tsunade could only summon Katsuya at 0.1% power. Kimimaro can manage (just barely.) 

Haha, but seriously. I don't think it would help. Katsuya would just be skewered and her acid would only make the forest that much more dangerous for the non-logia combatants to fight in.​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Nov 22, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Rusty Tsunade could only summon Katsuya at 0.1% power. Kimimaro can manage (just barely.)
> 
> Haha, but seriously. I don't think it would help. Katsuya would just be skewered and her acid would only make the forest that much more dangerous for the non-logia combatants to fight in.​



But, a tiny Katsuyu survived CT, so she is obviously an invincible God among Slugs. Only Lord Itachi can stop her.


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> But, a tiny Katsuyu survived CT, so she is obviously an invincible God among Slugs. Only Lord Itachi can stop her.



katsuyu ate the gomu gomu no mi  ! it solves everything !


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2013)

Once Kimi uses Sawarabi no Mai it's pretty much game over for the kages unless Tsunade manages to summon Katsuyu.


----------



## Mithos (Nov 26, 2013)

Both Part 1 Tsunade and Hiruzen are above Kimimaro. 

Either one of them solo. 

(Assuming Tsunade doesn't have hemophobia), Tsunade has strength that can smash Kimi's bones, Souzou Saisei to survive almost any attack, Ranshinshou to paralyze him, and Katsuyu who can melt Kimi's bones. 

Hiruzen in Part 1 fought two Kage level ninja at once. Orochimaru was going to have Kimimaro and the Edo Kages fight Hiruzen, but Kimi is enough by himself?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Psp123789 (Nov 26, 2013)

You didn't restrict the slug? The slug solos. You can't seriously believe this fodder bone dude can tangle with the slug.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 26, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Both Part 1 Tsunade and Hiruzen are above Kimimaro.
> 
> Either one of them solo.
> 
> (Assuming Tsunade doesn't have hemophobia), Tsunade has strength that can smash Kimi's bones, Souzou Saisei to survive almost any attack, Ranshinshou to paralyze him, and *Katsuyu who can melt Kimi's bones*.


Not really.

Gaara's sand can turn Genin in red paste yet Kimimaro's bones tanked that with ease. Katsuyu's best acid feat is melting rock, Kimimaro's bones are much harder than steel, the acid can most likely melt his skin but no way are they melting him. Not to mention he can comfortably dodge it.  

Rusty Tsunade was struggling to tag Kabuto consistently, someone who didn't have (4.5 speed/5 Taijutsu), Cursed Seal to augment his stats and a Kekkai Genkai for CQC. If Kabuto with his (3.5/3.5 stats), who admits he sucks hard at CQC can tag Tsunade, Kimimaro can do it with greater ease and possibly even before Sozo Saisei comes out (Sozo Saisei is not a opening move for rusty Tsunade). Nothing short of Sozo Saisei is saving her from senjutsu-pikes to the head either. Or basically take any hit Kabuto landed (leg, chest) but replace the scalpel with senjutsu-augmented spikes and alot of them.


----------



## Mithos (Nov 26, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Not really.
> 
> Gaara's sand can turn Genin in red paste yet Kimimaro's bones tanked that with ease. Katsuyu's best acid feat is melting rock, Kimimaro's bones are much harder than steel, the acid can most likely melt his skin but no way are they melting him. Not to mention he can comfortably dodge it.
> 
> Rusty Tsunade was struggling to tag Kabuto consistently, someone who didn't have (4.5 speed/5 Taijutsu), Cursed Seal to augment his stats and a Kekkai Genkai for CQC. If Kabuto with his (3.5/3.5 stats), who admits he sucks hard at CQC can tag Tsunade, Kimimaro can do it with greater ease and possibly even before Sozo Saisei comes out (Sozo Saisei is not a opening move for rusty Tsunade). Nothing short of Sozo Saisei is saving her from senjutsu-pikes to the head either. Or basically take any hit Kabuto landed (leg, chest) but replace the scalpel with senjutsu-augmented spikes and alot of them.



Blunt force damage =/= melting damage. The two attacks are not comparable at all. Katsuyu's acid will constantly eat away at Kimi and his bones - it may take a little while depending on how much hits him, but he's not going to tank it. 

First, Kimi is not going to run and force Tsunade to chase him smashing away at the country-side. So she will not start the CQC encounter exhausted. Second, it doesn't really matter if Kimi hits her. Tsunade has shown incredible resilience to damage. If she can withstand multiple stabs and slashes from Oro's Kusanagi and still be able to attack, Kimi's bones are not stopping her. 

What does Kimi do when he impales Tsunade and she grabs his arm? He will be open after he hits her and will take a punch, which even with his durability would be devastating, or he gets his nerves scrambled. 

Kimi will likely land the first blow or two, but Tsunade has the means to withstand them and counter-attack, which will end him. Katsuyu is great support; she has a long-ranged offense dangerous to Kimi and is impervious to his attacks.

Tsunade is a horrible match-up for Kimi. She can survive his attacks with regeneration and has the ability to get around his durability (her strength & ranshinshou) as well as a summon that can also get around his durability and survive all his attacks.


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 27, 2013)

Tsunade uses Ranshinsho, Kimmimaro is fucked.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 27, 2013)

Tsunade and Hiruzen win with no difficulty. Are you serious?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Bansai said:


> Tsunade and Hiruzen win with no difficulty. Are you serious?


I love myself some Kimi, but yeah. This.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 28, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Tsunade uses Ranshinsho, Kimmimaro is fucked.


Kimimaro counters with Dance of the Pines. 

Dance of the Pines >> Tsunade (but to be fair to Tsunade, Dance of the Pines >> all CQC taijutsu users who don't have flashy 6+ Gated range attacks).

Hiruzen is practically a nonfactor in this fight, as the only jutsu he has that would give Kimimaro the slightest pause would be Shiki Fuuin itself, but since Hiruzen needs to get into grappling range to use it, Dance of the Pines counters that too.

Kimimaro takes this if he spams Dance of the Pines to counter either Kage from getting close. In a similar vein, he could do as Strategoob says and go with Dance of the Seedling Fern to skewer the Kages and try geurilla warfare if normal combat doesn't work out. Neither of the Kages can sense chakra so unless Hiruzen can track Kimimaro in his own bone forest by scent alone (assuming he's still alive at this point in the first place) then the Kages will go down fairly quickly.

Such is the power of feats. End of Arc Villain always appears more powerful than Mid Arc Villain, as even when it does't make sense logically, it's simple storyline progression.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 28, 2013)

I suppose posting an argument implies that there is debate to be had. No need for that. Kimmimaro is vastly inferior to two Hokages both on an individual basis and obviously as team. No jounin level shinobi is defeating two Kage levels. That is all.

I'm so disappointed with the battledome  these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veracity (Nov 28, 2013)

I didn't honestly think people we're serious with this thread? Like wtf? It's not even cute anymore to make threads like this.

What's next? Kimmi vs Sannin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 28, 2013)

Can the mods seriously crack down on this sheer idiocy? Like seriously, maybe it was funny with 1-2 threads like this but half the threads are ignorant ass 8 year old Itachi threads and Kimmimaro against Kage levels he has no business being up against.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 28, 2013)

The mods should delete your posts because they contribute nothing and only incite more off-topic complaining. Don't click threads you're not interested in, especially if it's to be negative. 

Besides, there's clearly an argument for Kimimaro to be had, and it's substantially better than "um, Kage vs Jōnin!" The manga has had plenty of instances of ranks not determining battles.

Moreover, Kimimaro is clearly Kage level. Unless anybody can point to another Jōnin level with a 5 in taijutsu or who can perform ninjutsu anywhere near this scale:



Or has hype from an Elite Jōnin like this:



So yeah. If you want to bitch, just neg me like a bitch. Don't derail the the thread or others. Or, you know, you could actually discuss the material seriously and competently and respectfully for a change.​


----------



## Veracity (Nov 28, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> The mods should delete your posts because they contribute nothing and only incite more off-topic complaining. Don't click threads you're not interested in, especially if it's to be negative.
> 
> Besides, there's clearly an argument for Kimimaro to be had, and it's substantially better than "um, Kage vs Jōnin!" The manga has had plenty of instances of ranks not determining battles.
> 
> ...



I don't neg.

And I legitimately thought this was a joke thread until I actually saw people starting to actually make serious arguments. It's cute that they actually try.

Theres a difference between Kimmi vs Kage, and Kimmi vs 2 Lage with the most hype in part 1. It can't even be argued when he was held back by 2 Genin and almost blitzed by an exhausted gateless Lee.

Not only that. Many people in these threads fail to use common sense. Stuff that Kishi shoves down their freaking throat. He makes it abosolutely clear that the Hokage(who in part 1 was CLEARLY made out to be the strongest ninja in the village) and a Sannin member who was also CLEARLY sought out to be a large amount superior then Kakashi isn't going to be brought down TOGETHER by Kimmi. When he was pitted against Genin level ninja. He was seemingly above them, but that's the level he was put around. Thats why he fought them. Don't you think that if Kishi wanted Kimmi to be this drastically powerful, he would have pitted him against Gai or Kakashi? No, he fought against a fucking weakened Lee and Gaara. Not even close to the level of 2 Kage level opponents.

Not even this, but Kage level of power in part 1 was only held by Akatsuki, Sannin, and actual Kage. Kimmi was not on that level. Nor was any Jounin. He was Jounin level fighting weaker Jounin. Just accoet it.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll ask again: what Jōnin level has a 5 in taijutsu, can perform ninjutsu of that scale, or has hype like that? None. None do. 

Kimimaro is Kage level. This could be Itachi vs Tsunade and Hiruzen and it would be fine, because Kage levels vary and are different matches for one another. Moreover, Lee and Gaara were not Genin level nins:



Gaara's jutsu threatened a village (Kage.)



Lee's jutsu put that look on Kakashi's face (Jōnin.)


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 28, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> The mods should delete your posts because they contribute nothing and only incite more off-topic complaining. Don't click threads you're not interested in, especially if it's to be negative.
> 
> Besides, there's clearly an argument for Kimimaro to be had, and it's substantially better than "um, Kage vs Jōnin!" The manga has had plenty of instances of ranks not determining battles.
> 
> ...


I respect this section enough to point out the sheer ignorance of some of its posters. I do not want this section to become a haven for trolls and ignorance because I actually enjoy posting here. Which could eventually just cause the section as whole to just fall apart especially for future posters with promise who give up due to the ignorance spewed by some here. I'll post in whatever threads I damn well please and say what I want. With or without the lecturing from a child with a keyboard and a decent internet connection.

No there isn't. Kimmimaro lost to a jounin level and chuunin level shinobi. He is a jounin level shinobi. Period. 2 Kages against 1 jounin level. It is not a matter of rank. I said jounin LEVEL. Kimmimaro is a missing ninja. He does not have a rank. Think before you post. No jounin level is beating 2 kage levels.

Kimmimaro is jounin level. Gaara held his own just fine and pushed him to the brink. That's cute that you can qualify what makes someone Kage level. All it takes is a 5 in taijutsu and some big ninjutsu. Cute. Let's try something a little less arbitrary.

So that means that he can defeat any Kage in a 1 on 1 fight? He is stronger than Oonoki? Kimmimaro is stronger A? Than Mei? Than Tsunade (apparently Tsunade and Hiruzen lawl)? Killer Bee? Than Kisame? Than Itachi? Than Pain? Than Tobi? Than Hidan? Than Kakuzu? Than Sasori? Than Chiyo?  Than Kakashi? Than Maito Gai? Darui? Danzou? 

Such hype is really cute and all but it is called hyperbole.

As I said, there isn't need for discussion. It is a rape thread and a gross overestimation of Kimmimaro and a pathetically sad understimation of Tsunade and Hiruzen. One is portrayed as having taken on Kimmimaro's master and 2 former Hokages at the same time while the other is portrayed as the Hokage the stronger person in the village. Just use common sense and think before you post.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 28, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> I'll ask again: what Jōnin level has a 5 in taijutsu, can perform ninjutsu of that scale, or has hype like that? None. None do.
> 
> Kimimaro is Kage level. This could be Itachi vs Tsunade and Hiruzen and it would be fine, because Kage levels vary and are different matches for one another.
> 
> ...



Gai and Kakashi were both Jounin level in part 1 Naruto. Gai had a 5 I'm Taijustu, Speed, Strentgh, and Stamnina and Kakashi had a 5 in Ninjustu and extremely high in other categories. 

Kimi is at that level at absolutely best. 

He's not even close to Kage level. And that's that. 

Not to mention that Oro would murder stomp Kimi. And Oro was scared to fight Hiruzen(why he used ET and still almost lost) and previously just got his ass handed to him by Tsunade. So using both those characters, ends in the death of Kimi.

What's stopping Hiruzne or Tsunade from straight blitzing him?


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 28, 2013)

Gai presumably could still access his Gates then, no? He just didn't have the feats. So no, I'd argue Gai was definitely Kage level. And if he didn't have Gates, then Kimimaro would beat him. 

Kakashi's ninjutsu was nowhere near Kimimaro's in scope or power, and his taijutsu and speed were inferior, and Kakashi's ability to use his kekkei genkai was massively infeiror.

Base Gai and Wave Arc Kakashi would be beaten by a Healthy Kimimaro going all out fairly easily. Neither has the defensive or evasive jutsu needed. (Gaara flew, Itachi used Susano'o.)​


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 28, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> And Oro was scared to fight Hiruzen



Orochimaru had a kunai to Hiruzen's neck at the beginning of the fight, then casually released him.​


Likes boss said:


> and previously just got his ass handed to him by Tsunade.



Feel free to make a part I armless Orochimaru vs Kimimaro thread. He relied on a stretchy neck against the Sannin. Kimimaro would beat that version effortlessly.​


----------



## Veracity (Nov 28, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Gai presumably could still access his Gates then, no? He just didn't have the feats. So no, I'd argue Gai was definitely Kage level. And if he didn't have Gates, then Kimimaro would beat him.
> 
> Kakashi's ninjutsu was nowhere near Kimimaro's in scope or power, and his taijutsu and speed were inferior, and Kakashi's ability to use his kekkei genkai was massively infeiror.
> 
> Base Gai and Wave Arc Kakashi would be beaten by a Healthy Kimimaro going all out fairly easily. Neither has the defensive or evasive jutsu needed. (Gaara flew, Itachi used Susano'o.)​



Pretty sure DB doesn't account Gates.

I'm fairly sure Base Gai would destroy Kimi with nunchucks. Kimi could not lay a hand on Drunken Lee, and Gai has the advantage over Kimmi in Stamina, Speed, and Strength. Not to mention that he can punch holes through walls while basically laughing . His nunchuck skill would murder Kimi.

Same with Kakashi. Lee almost blitzed Kimi. If Kakashi( who is much faster them base Lee) were to simply use a Kage
Bunshin feint plus a well placed Lightning Blade, then Kimi is dead. 

Not taking into Account that he basically stealth attacked Hiruzen, after that Hiruzen was taxing that ass for awhile considering he placed in a very unfair fight.

The problem with Oro vs Tsunade, is he didn't have the reflexes or speed to get away from Tsunade to do anything special. She had him cornered the entire time, he was fucked. If we take the Oro that fought 4k Naruto, them Kimi gets killed.


----------



## Wolfstein (Nov 28, 2013)

Because Kimimaro has erected his most powerful technique, this won't exactly be an easy win for the Hokage, but I do believe they can pull it off. Tsunade and Hiruzen have both displayed the ability to break ridiculously dense structures. The two of them shattering Kimimaro's bones is actually plausible.


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 29, 2013)

If your using Hype to justify Kimmimaro, then you have to do the same for team Kage.

In which case Tsunade cant die and Hiruzen is the God of Shinobi.

You ok with that?


----------



## Veracity (Nov 29, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> If your using Hype to justify Kimmimaro, then you have to do the same for team Kage.
> 
> In which case Tsunade cant die and Hiruzen is the God of Shinobi.
> 
> You ok with that?



You also forgot that Hiruzen knows every Justu in the village.

I don't see anything wrong with him landing some FTG marks then teleporting the Budhha statue on his face.

I mean lol Kimmi gets power scaled to Hebi Sasuke, so why not?


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought this was a pretty interesting thread, surprised its being asked to be taken down. Not sure if serious.

Being completely objective, both Gaara and Kimimaro have techniques of scale much greater than Jounin level.

Removing powerful outliers(kakashi guy), this is a random sample of Jounin level shinobi off the top of my head:

Kurenai
Asuma
Shikaku
Choza
Darui
C
Torune
Fuu
Akatsuchi

Kimimaro and Gaara are clearly above that level.

Actually, _dying_ Kimimaro is _clearly_ above that level, and Kimi is stipulated to be healthy here. That bone forest picture and him being able to move through it is _clearly_ above anything a jounin could do.

Kimi was a user of nature energy and Gaara became kage shortly after anyway, so to write them off as average jounin unworthy of being pitted against kage is reckless imo.

I'm not even sure Kimi will win since I figure he'll just impale Tsunade and she'll ranshinsho him to keep him in place, but this thread is "worthy" imo. Better than the same 5-6 characters over and over again.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 29, 2013)

Darui would kill them both no doubt. Asuma would as well. Kurenai is nigh featless but her genjutsu might be able to put them down. Shikaku is featless. Chouza's huge strength and size could end Gaara at that stage and potentially take down Kimmimaro as well. He is also lacking in feats. C lacks feats as well since he has only shown sensing, medical ninjutsu, and a genjutsu. Akatsuchi could win. Fuu and Torune could both definitely win especially against Kimmimaro.

Kimmimaro and Part 1 Gaara are not clearly above that level. Darui and Asuma would kill them. Akatsuchi, Fuu, Chouza, and Torune all could win. The rest are featless. Mid jounin level sounds about right cause the elites (Darui/Asuma) would kill them and the mids (Fuu, Torune, Chouza, and Akatsuchi) all stand a good chance of winning. Rest are featless.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 29, 2013)

Lawrence777 said:


> I thought this was a pretty interesting thread, surprised its being asked to be taken down. Not sure if serious.
> 
> Being completely objective, both Gaara and Kimimaro have techniques of scale much greater than Jounin level.
> 
> ...



Scale has little relevance.

Temari could destroy a large portion of a forest away with a simple Futon Justu but would get her ass handed to her by every Jounin you listed..

Kimi is not above Kakashi or Gai. Therefore he is Jounin level or the lowest of the lowest Kage while Healthy.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 30, 2013)

Even sick Kimimaro could handle this


----------



## Sans (Nov 30, 2013)

One starred this thread.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 30, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> One starred this thread.



5 starred, my champ


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tsunade grabs Kimmimaro throws him to Hiruzen , Hiruzen then swings Emma and knocks him into outerspace 


Home Run Kage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jun 8, 2018)

Why portrayal is what truly matters (sorry mods, I just had to after seeing this).


----------



## Mithos (Jun 8, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Why portrayal is what truly matters (sorry mods, I just had to after seeing this).



I had completely forgotten about this (5-year-old lmao) thread. The responses here are downright shocking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Architect (Jun 8, 2018)

Hiruzen uses Hiruzenami and neutralizes Kimimaro's destiny.


----------



## MShadows (Jun 8, 2018)

C'mon... Part 1 Hiruzen was taking on Hashirama and Tobirama at the same time, and by extension Orochimaru as well. Tsunade is his student and by no means a slouch either.

Shuriken Kage Bunshin GG


----------



## MShadows (Jun 8, 2018)

Architect said:


> Hiruzen uses Hiruzenami and neutralizes Kimimaro's destiny.


Is this a thing now? Is it Prime Hiruzen's weakest D-Class jutsu? Kappa


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

Rocky said:


> I'm not sure if Kimimaro has a counter for Hiruzen's 5/5 Genjutsu abilities.


That was pre-retcon Hiruzen.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

Hiruzen solos honestly. He took on Oro who was much stronger and has more hax Jutsu tyan Kimimaro. He held his own against two Edo Hokages and manages to hurt Oro badly(at the cost of his life). I don't see someone, who is inferior to Oro beating Hiruzen. Also hyped Taijutsu of Kimi won't be a problem, coz Enma + Hiruzen's skill will deal with that.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jun 8, 2018)

Matto said:


> I had completely forgotten about this (5-year-old lmao) thread. The responses here are downright shocking.


For the record this is super old and no longer reflective of my personal views. Tsunade solos. Old one-foot-in-grave Hiruzen vs Kimi is a different matter. Used to live in this section, good memories .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jigenx (Jun 8, 2018)

Kimimaro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jun 28, 2018)

Holy shit this is funny. Strat has been a shit poster for a very long time.

Surprised people took this seriously. Either one solos pretty quickly. Tsunade shatters him.


----------

